# Argentina is playing now on CNBC



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't miss a chance to watch the newest Bull and Barkley's favorite Spur, Ginoblli!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

There's other NBA rookies as well, Delfino from Detroit and Kristic from New Jersey.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

thanx for reminding me..

I knew i was gonna forget


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our boy is looking pretty good on offense. Defense he looks like he's on skates right now.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh man...I'm liking his offensive game so far


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> Oh man...I'm liking his offensive game so far


you and me both. And his attitude. He's up in people's grill talking trash. He's dogging Radmonovic out there.

Very nice John Paxson. Very nice.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Doug Collins really like Nocioni's toughness. I've noticed Serbia/Montenegro is staying away from the guy he's guarding. 

I love watching Argentina play, they pass, they defend. Argentina is shooting 14-18 from the field.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

Doug Collins was gushing over Nocioni's in-your-face defense and his underated offense.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

I missed the first quarter. How'd he do? When he was in during the second quarter he never got the ball.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> I missed the first quarter. How'd he do? When he was in during the second quarter he never got the ball.


Never mind. Box score of first half is up:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/results/5038507/detail.html


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

This is really a good game. Talk about effort. 

Nocioni is going to piss off a few NBA players this season with his tough play. He isn't afraid to throw down , that's for sure .


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah betweeen Kirk and Nocioni there's gonna be some fights this year. Gonna be a hardnosed bulls team.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Yeah betweeen Kirk and Nocioni there's gonna be some fights this year. Gonna be a hardnosed bulls team.


don't forget Deng, he is a pretty aggressive defender as well. 

Anyone see Vujanvic holding his next after driving the lane earlier? Anyone see Nocioni clock him in traffic?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Under two minutes left in the game, Argentina has fallen apart and Nocioni has been virtually invisible the whole 2nd half, after scoring 7 in the 1st.

Argentina down 3.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Liking what I'm seeing so far.

Nocioni can actually finish. Has hit 2 big shots in the 4th, including an off balance layup driving by his man from the 3-pt arc and a great cut to the basket that his teammate set him up for.

His handles aren't super, but they definately won't be a deficiency in the NBA.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

What a shot by Manu! What a game!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW! Ginobli hits a wild off balance jumper from about 12 feet to win the game.

Argentina was down by 1 with 3.8 seconds left in the game. They got the ball down the floor quickly, and Ginobli hit the shot to win the game by one.

Great game by both teams.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow what a finish! Manu is some player, Argentina is some team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love to watch Argentina play. They have flash, they have heart...they should just make the whole team an NBA team. That'd be awesome.

I like Oberto, Scola, Nocioni, Ginobilli, Delfino...hell, even Pepe Sanchez.

What a shot by Ginobilli!

And did you see our boy Nocioni down the stretch? Emotion! That will be crazy watching a guy like that on the Bulls. It's been since Ron Artest that we've had a player who played with that type of fire.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Manu is the truth


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

can someone post manu's box and the score??


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Great game.

Nocioni is going to be a very solid addition. I like him at least as much as Brian Cardinal. And a third of the price.

Something that has not been mentioned is that Nocioni moves very well off the ball. Gordon and Hinrich are going to love all the picks that he is going to set for them.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> And did you see our boy Nocioni down the stretch? Emotion! That will be crazy watching a guy like that on the Bulls. It's been since Ron Artest that we've had a player who played with that type of fire.


futuristxen, I think you and I found some common ground! Chapu is everything the Bulls have needed emotionally. Paxson said he wants passionate players, guys who love to play basketball. Andres is all that and more. We're going to be a mentally tough team this season. And who knows...maybe its contagious. Maybe our boy Eddy will catch the fire. Hey...there's a slogan for you: "Catch the Fire; It's Contagious!"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> futuristxen, I think you and I found some common ground! Chapu is everything the Bulls have needed emotionally. Paxson said he wants passionate players, guys who love to play basketball. Andres is all that and more. We're going to be a mentally tough team this season. And who knows...maybe its contagious. Maybe our boy Eddy will catch the fire. Hey...there's a slogan for you: "Catch the Fire; It's Contagious!"


We put Hinrich, Nocioni, Chandler out there with Curry, it's going to be awful hard not to play with passion with that group, I would think.

Who's our 2 guard again? My mind blanked.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> We put Hinrich, Nocioni, Chandler out there with Curry, it's going to be awful hard not to play with passion with that group, I would think.


I like it!!!


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Chapu had a couple of nice flops in the game (ala Vlade, Rodman). I don't know if this is something he does regularly but it certainly can help teams win games.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Doug Collins, who was broadcasting the game, said this about Andres:

"He's one of the toughest, most competitive players I've ever seen. He goes toe to toe with his man and takes it personal if he scores."

"I wouldn't want him guarding me. I'd have to run all night long just to keep him from puting his body on me."

"I can see why John Paxson loves this guy. The Bulls have been out of the playoffs for six years and adding a guy like this can start to change all that."

"If I was a player on the Bulls, during practice I'd go to Coach Scott Skiles and tell him _'Put me on that guy's team'_ because I would not want to go against him in practice."

"If Nocioni wasn't going to play for the Bulls, I'd hire him as my bodyguard."

Aside from Ginobili, Nocioni was easily the one other player on the floor who made a genuine impression on Collins. He litterally raved about Andres at times. I don't know how good Nocioni will be as an NBA player, but from what Collins said it sounds like Paxson got more than his money's worth when he and Mandel found a way to bring him to Chicago. Win or lose this season, I can't wait to see a new, tougher, in-your-face mentality on the UC floor wearing Bulls uniforms this season. Its about time this team developed an attitude. Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni, Deng, Chandler, Duhon perhaps...all mentally tough guys who won't hang their heads, who won't back down and who'll push back harder when given a shove. Nice...very nice.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I liked his game. Good D. Definitely strong. Very smooth and fluid going to the basket.

As rlucas and others who have seen him play have said, he won't play 1 minute of SG.

But I was plenty happy with his hustle and toughness. It looks to me like Pax isn't trying to rebuild the 98 Bulls. He's trying to rebuild the 74 Bulls.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> futuristxen, I think you and I found some common ground! Chapu is everything the Bulls have needed emotionally. Paxson said he wants passionate players, guys who love to play basketball. Andres is all that and more. We're going to be a mentally tough team this season. And who knows...maybe its contagious. Maybe our boy Eddy will catch the fire. Hey...there's a slogan for you: "Catch the Fire; It's Contagious!"


On the other hand it might take that Cont agious to catch fire


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> We put Hinrich, Nocioni, Chandler out there with Curry, it's going to be awful hard not to play with passion with that group, I would think.
> ...


I think this is an excellent point and a very underrated one 

Hinrich, Nocioni and Chandler are lionhearted 

If Chandler can stay strong and keep himself on the floor physically .. this could prove to be a super tough 3 that want to rip your heart out


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

That's in kinda poor taste for a messageboard, *FJ!*, unless you're refering to some Aussie thing of which I am unaware. Possible to edit the last message?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> That's in kinda poor taste for a messageboard, *FJ!*, unless you're refering to some Aussie thing of which I am unaware. Possible to edit the last message?


No


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Doug Collins, who was broadcasting the game, said this about Andres:
> 
> "If Nocioni wasn't going to play for the Bulls, I'd hire him as my bodyguard."


*lol*, that can be a good signature :laugh:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> *lol*, that can be a good signature :laugh:


And if anyone needs one .. its Doug Collins


----------

